# Building my first arboreal terrarium HELP.



## dsdishon (Feb 21, 2012)

So I am getting an Avicularia, and I am building my own enclosure. It is a 20x12 and I am working on the foam back drop. I used the foam board and it looks awesome, but I was wondering if I have to seal it. The grout is waterproof, and I don't plan on painting it, I like it the way it is. Opinions or expertise would be much appreciated. As for the type of Avicularia I am not sure I have the choice between A. Metallica, A. Avicularia, and A. Huriana.


----------



## Moonbug (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't believe grout is waterproof.  It doesn't stop the water from passing through it. It absorbs water and allows water to pass through it, just like cement or other porous material. Although it may take some time for water to seep through it, it isn't waterproof.  
As long as you mind if the grout your using on your backing is waterproof, I don't think it will matters if you have the grout seal or not, in a tarantula cage.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 22, 2012)

Sorry, it's stain-resistant, mold- and mildew resistant. In my head I added water-resistant. lol


----------



## SC Tarantulas (Feb 22, 2012)

I would think that if the grout absorbs some water (if not sealed) that it would help with humidity. Since it's mold resistant that part should not be an issue.


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Brad1980 said:


> I would think that if the grout absorbs some water (if not sealed) that it would help with humidity. Since it's mold resistant that part should not be an issue.


The grout may be mold resistant but the foam behind it could possibly turn into a breeding ground for mildew. I have never really tried the grout background but, what if you used an aquarium grade silicone all over the foam back drop, then used the grout over the silicone once it has cured. That would give you the look you like with the grout and it would be water proof.

---------- Post added 02-22-2012 at 11:37 AM ----------

oh and A. metallica is an awesome species.


----------



## ch4dg (Feb 22, 2012)

grout is a pourus material so water soaks into it,

if its mould resistant then that means it has a fungicide in it,
so yes it does need sealing as over time the funigide will release toxic fumes when activated mainly by water.

just seal it with a cheap floor varnish and leave it a week for the fumes to clear, it doesnt have to be expensive yatch or pond varnish


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 22, 2012)

So the grout I am using is Mapei premixed grout, with bio block. It turns out that it will never leach, since it is muscularly  bound to the grout. Over all I really like the way it turned out. Here's some info on the grout and the Bio Block they use.  http://www.mapei.com/bioblock/english/advantage.htm


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 22, 2012)

i would go with an A. Metallica.


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

dsdishon said:


> So the grout I am using is Mapei premixed grout, with bio block. It turns out that it will never leach, since it is muscularly  bound to the grout. Over all I really like the way it turned out. Here's some info on the grout and the Bio Block they use.  http://www.mapei.com/bioblock/english/advantage.htm


Correct me if im wrong but didnt some of the GE silicone have that bio block in it that was killing cage inhbitants. I had a healthy 2 yr old mature male p. irminia that I raised from a sling die shortly after rehousing him into a cage that I used GE silicone with bio block in (followed curing prcedure to the T). like I stated before Im not a %100 this was the cause or that Bio block is bad, I have just heard that it was unhealthy for inhabitants.?????? you hear this sort of stuff a lot if you frequent vivarium forums.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 22, 2012)

From what I have googled Bio-Block is a strictly patented for only MAPEI, GE silicone 2 had bioseal in their silicone. The main problem with bioseal was with aquatics. I had a mishap with it myself. The GE silicone 2 was made strictly as a home sealant to protect from leaks, but when submerged underwater for long periods of time it leached out its chemical fungicide.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ANDROGOD (Feb 22, 2012)

Thats right it was bioseal...... thanks for clearing that up. pretty easy to get those two mixed up.


----------



## Chicken Farmer (Feb 22, 2012)

I used GE silicone to reseal my fish tank. i'm pretty sure it was GE 1. it didn't have any chemicals no ill effects on the fish. they have been in there for, 7 months.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 22, 2012)

it was only GE silicone 2 that has it in it. GE silicone 1 is safe.


----------



## SamuraiSid (Feb 22, 2012)

I got some of that GE silicone 2, and after giving it about a month of curing time, it still smelled up close, so I dumped it. Robc makes mention about not using the GE 2 anymore, and relies on Food Safe silicone caulk... not sure on the brand, but he has a video on his youtube.

Grout isnt waterproof, however I should think its not going to come into contact with any water in the enclosure, it will just be affected by whatever moisture is in the air/ misting, which will be fine.


----------



## dsdishon (Feb 27, 2012)

So just to be on the safe side I am going to varnish it. When is comes to avoiding certain chemicals in products, like the fungicides in the grout, are there certain varnishes not to use?


----------



## jarmst4 (Mar 3, 2012)

I use drylok after I'm done grouting, then paint.  After its dry I use shields all. It's a nontoxic clear coat. Works really well and is waterproof.  Would stay away from any kind of bioseal stuff.


----------

